# FOX - Gummifische, - Jig Köpfe und - Werkzeuge



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (7. Dezember 2009)

*Hallo Angelfreunde,*​ 


das neue FOX Predator Sortiment ist da…….​ 





​ 


*FOX PREDATOR - Pro Shad*​ 



​ 
*FOX - Pro Shad Lead Head Dealer Counter Pack*​ 




​ 

*FOX Predator - Pro Shad Lead Heads* ​ 



​ 
*FOX - Predator Zander Fireballs*​ 



​ 



Illex NEUHEITEN 2010​ 


*Aktuelle Neuheiten & Angebote finden Sie hier:*​ 



*Neue Produkte*​ 



*Unsere Angebote*​ 






​


----------

